# May 9th MECA Double Point Show Texarkana, Tx



## cartoyztxk (Dec 17, 2008)

We will be having our second show this season at Central Mall in Texarkana, Tx on May 9th ...Registration starts at 3 pm, Show starts at 4:30 -'til...at dusk we will have a neon contest as well... see flyer for more info or go to CarToyzTxk or  MECA! Hope to see ya there!!!


----------

